# Proform Mud



## drywallsprayer (Feb 24, 2009)

Anybody using any of the National Gypsum Proform Mud? If so what is your favorite? I've tried the Multi-use and it is pretty decent mud. Still want to try out the Lite but have not had a chance. Are there any problems that anybody has faced using any of these muds?

Thanks


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

We use the multi-use here and there and I like it. We usually stock Ruco middle weight but we may start stocking the multi-use as well.


----------



## bmedra9 (Apr 7, 2012)

*pro form mud*

yeah thats all we have been using the last 5yrs the all purpose is not as slick as usg but the lite mub is real good Stay away from there tape though we all have been complaining about the amount of drag and tears to easily:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Been using black top for many moons...They changed there formula the first of this year. Not sure about the l/w ,,but the a/p is not what it use to be...not slick n smooth like before..kinda grainy and the pocs are even worse now..Still hard as hell to sand thou!!!!:yes:


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

I really like proform lite it really was easy to sand and didnt shrink much


----------

